# Berry College Swamps?



## NCK (Jan 18, 2011)

I am planning to go out there and do some scouting this week. Anyone familiar with the terrain out there? I have been told that there are some standing swamps on the WMA, but I can't find them. I have been there a few times now but I can't locate the swamps.  Are they near the reservoir or somewhere else?

Maybe I got some bad info.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Google earth may help.


----------



## NCK (Jan 18, 2011)

Flaustin1 said:


> Google earth may help.



Tried that. It's hard to see swampy areas with all of the trees and such. Easy to pick out creeks though.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 18, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> im sure someone here that knows the area well and hunts there will tell you where the swamps are. just keep waiting.


 
If not there will be plenty of people show up there this weekend.


----------



## yellingrebel78 (Jan 19, 2011)

they are few never hunted them before but they are there


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I know where one is you can easily see it from one of the roads.. Its right before the dog training area thingy


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 19, 2011)

id follow those creeks


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 19, 2011)

And when you do find them have someone with you. Beaver runs are every other step in them


----------



## mmcneil (Jan 19, 2011)

If your on the swamp past one of the dog traing areas your on prvate land.  I have permission to hunt the swamp and the land owner will press charges if he catches you.  It took me a long time to get on that swamp, but there are 5 others that are public.


----------



## Quackersmacker (Jan 19, 2011)

*wma*

the only wma i know is heath lake and i have some buddys that had some good luck out there. not to mention the bass fishin isnt that bad either.


----------



## Roll Tide 56 (Jan 19, 2011)

Berry College Has been over hunted this year....i went on a tuesday morning and 4 of the 5 swamps were being hunted....there are not enough ducks for me to waste my time and gas to see 5 or 10 woodys and the occaisional big duck....i would look else where if i were you


----------



## kscoggins (Jan 19, 2011)

Depending on which ones, thats a long walk to find somebody else in there.
and like said above, not the best idea to go alone.  Couple have some deep spots and one is extremely tough to walk in.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 20, 2011)

I wish they would have the gate open for you can drive back to the reservoir im sure there is good hunting in there


----------



## MAP IV (Jan 7, 2015)

mmcniel...  That swamp is public land.  Look it up on tax maps, its completely legal


----------



## bowtechrulez (Jan 7, 2015)

I heard there were gators there


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 7, 2015)

if you go you are going to need at least 6 dozen mallard decoys and a couple mojos to get their attention. Also you need to bring your call and blow it   A lot. If you don't do that you will be wasting your time in those swamps.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jan 7, 2015)

Been their it sucks too many hunters and more will come I'm sure since were on here tellin the world there's swamps on that wma


----------



## mmcneil (Jan 7, 2015)

Map IV, the swamp I'm referring to is 100% private.  Most definitely a different swamp than the one you are talking about.  That is the truth!


----------



## aduckwilldo (Jan 8, 2015)

Well I'm new to the forum but it looks like the original post was from 2011. Anyway, if anybody is planning on going this weekend look at your regs. They are having a deer hunt- adult/child. No duck hunting.


----------

